# Problem with live baits



## SharkFisher (Jul 2, 2009)

okay when im fishing live baits from any pier i cant seem to get them to swim away from me they always come back. i usually hook them behind the dorsal fin where can I hook them so they swim away from me. thanks


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

wutkinda baits r u using?


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are treating them good then of course they will want to come back.. Talk bad to them, treat them like crap and call them names and they may stay gone for a little while. They will eventualy come back tho.:banghead When they do they will want more than they had before. And when they feel comfortable with being back, they will try to make you feel guilty for throwing them out in the first place.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *sniper (7/21/2009)*If you are treating them good then of course they will want to come back.. Talk bad to them, treat them like crap and call them names and they may stay gone for a little while. They will eventualy come back tho.:banghead When they do they will want more than they had before. And when they feel comfortable with being back, they will try to make you feel guilty for throwing them out in the first place.


yea def gota talk bad about their families n even slap em around. possibly even but a m80 in their butt lol


----------

